# Whats this, 0.0.0??



## Owen-Sylar (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi, i'm kind of a newbie and on peoples signatures i see these numbers. (0.0.0) what do they mean. 

For example,
"1 Green Anole" means you have one obviously,

But i seen this and i dont understand what they mean
"Green Anole 1.0.1"
"Corn Snake 0.1.0"
"Bearded dragon 3.1.0"
etc.

What does this mean the three numbers.
Thanks


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

male.female.unsexed


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Owen-Sylar said:


> Hi, i'm kind of a newbie and on peoples signatures i see these numbers. (0.0.0) what do they mean.
> 
> For example,
> "1 Green Anole" means you have one obviously,
> ...


 Hi, take a look at this thread, it'll explain it clearly... http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/newbie-advice/112138-1-2-0-what-does.html


----------

